# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] Datawindow doesn't have UPDATE...

## marie mouse

Bonjour,

Je dois corriger les erreurs de programmation d'une application. L'une d'elle tait l'impossibilit de crer un nouvel lment dans une table de la base. Cela venait du fait qu'une colonne n'existait pas dans la base et j'ai supprim l'item.

Seulement, maintenant j'ai une autre erreur  l'excution (pour enregistrer) : "Datawindow does not have UPDATE capability".

Si quelqu'un a une explication  me fournir, il sera le bienvenu   ::help:: .

Merci

----------


## inferni

Essaie a :

rows -> update properties -> case allow update 

le pbm vient peut tre de l ...

----------


## marie mouse

Merci beaucoup... C'tait bien a.   ::merci::

----------

